# FTP of top mountain bikers



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of what the FTP of the best mountain bikers are?
Professional road cyclists are around 6w/kg, are they close to this? Or very far away?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

It varies quite a bit. Adam Craig has some remarkably pedestrian race files floating around out there but I would bet there are some MTBers out there who approach 6w/kg. Usually they make you go down the mountain as well as up.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Mine is a measly 4.5 w/kg. I went out to Colorado in 2011 to do the 12 hours of Snowmass. On the initial climb, I was going pretty slowly while one of the Honey Stinger guys was sprinting out of the saddle up the climb like it was nothing. Based only on this impressive effort, he has to be well above 5 w/kg and probably approaching 6 w/kg. It was a phenomenal effort by him...me, not so much (but I had a great time).


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

There used to be an article called: "Ryan Trebon vs. Adam Craig, power testing" (something like that) floating around on the net. From what I remember, Ryan Trebon's numbers were as high as any roadie. Huge power, around 400W FT from what I remember. 

Adam Craig, totally different. Lower FTP but huge Anaerobic capacity. Also had an uncanny ability to repeat hard efforts, and recover quickly from them. I remember that Adam Craig could hold nearly twice as much time at AC power, and repeat more supraLT intervals per the testing. Both abilities very advantages in world cup type racing. 

Also, his bike handling abilities are far superior to Trebon. All this added together seem to make up for the deficit in FT power during racing..........which is the only test that matters.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

jspharmd said:


> Mine is a measly 4.5 w/kg. I went out to Colorado in 2011 to do the 12 hours of Snowmass. On the initial climb, I was going pretty slowly while one of the Honey Stinger guys was sprinting out of the saddle up the climb like it was nothing. Based only on this impressive effort, he has to be well above 5 w/kg and probably approaching 6 w/kg. It was a phenomenal effort by him...me, not so much (but I had a great time).


measly 4.5 w/kg?? that's a pretty solid FTP, mine is only 3w/kg :mad2:
How long have you been training? 
I wish i could get to that level someday


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Won 14-15 Cat 1 races over past 2.5 seasons, just got my Pro upgrade. Just under 5.0 w/kg at 65 kg bodyweight. FTP ~320 watts or so. 

Can't get too much lighter and keep FTP that high (maybe 64 kg at lightest) so working on the numerator for the next season. Hoping to get to 340 watts at FTP by spring, will be tough to do.

I don't bother racing flat crits, FTP isn't quite high enough to stay away without a few strong partners in the break and I don't stand a chance in a field sprint. Crits with at least one sharp hill (doesn't have to be long) or hilly road races are my best bets. 

It takes a very high FTP for anyone bigger than me to drop me in a MTB race with any significant climbing.

5.0 w/kg seems to be the break point for a decent pro (on a local/regional level). The World Cup guys tend to be 5.0-6.0 with varying anaerobic abilities, like the differences discussed above between Trebon and Craig.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Power Data for Pro/Elite Cat1 Endurance Males - Mtbr Forums

Here you go. Good thread on this.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got a PM but havent done the test yet. Im a fairly fast Cat 1 on the dirt and and will get around to doing this test soon. All I got now is 5 min. max power and how that converts to Watts/KG.


----------

